# How can I stop skipping class???????



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

So last week, i skipped class to avoid a group project, and i thought i would just skip that one class one time, but It's thursday and i havent' been to school at all the past week. 

I don't want to skip class anymore, but im scared that if i do go, someone else would've taken my seat, or i wouldn't understand the lesson, or the professor will ask me to use a handout that he had given the other day which i don't have, or if i do go, i would have to interact with people, which was the main reason why i skipped class in the first place.


----------



## Shy2Shine (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember skipping class when i was in highschool. Honestly, the one thing i regret is not putting more effort in my education instead of worrying about what other people think. Think of it this way, when you finish hs you're not gonna see anybody from hs again.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can relate to a lot of what you're saying here. Skipping classes caused a lot of issues for me, it's like skipping one class would lead to another, then skipping multiple times. It's best to go to every class, and e-mail the teacher for anything you missed before the next class so that you don't have to get the handout during the class.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

i suggest you stop skipping soon too. it will become a bad habbit and the more you skip the more miserable you are going to feel. also meaning the more you will miss. 
before it's too late, buck up and go. 
id just think i dont have the privilage to not go or think education is more important for now.. just wash your face and go.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't know that's what happened to me last term .


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

rifulcube said:


> So last week, i skipped class to avoid a group project, and i thought i would just skip that one class one time, but It's thursday and i havent' been to school at all the past week.
> 
> I don't want to skip class anymore, but im scared that if i do go, someone else would've taken my seat, or i wouldn't understand the lesson, or the professor will ask me to use a handout that he had given the other day which i don't have, or if i do go, i would have to interact with people, which was the main reason why i skipped class in the first place.


Make up a valid excuse. Email the teacher. Go back.

You may not have the same seat, and you will have missed some things, but the longer you avoid it, the worse it will be.

Are you in college? Look into your school and what services they offer to students. My university offers free counseling. Take advantage if your school does too - it's highly unlikely that you'll ever have a chance to get counseling completely free after you leave school.


----------

